# Drawing Tablet which to buy?



## Ozren Vasiljevic (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi!
I have found two interesting tablets can someone recomand me what to buy?
Or any other tablet in 500$ price range?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HUI...636d-480d-8dc3-dd5373da9c4c&priceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UGE...636d-480d-8dc3-dd5373da9c4c&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------

